# 67 GTO Refurbishing Console



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

I have stripped 3 layers of the wood grain down to the metal. Original plus 2 sh#ty tries.

The top layer had some sort of a fiberboard under the wood grain.

My question is, was the wood grain mounted directly to the metal from the factory? If not, what was there and where can I buy it?

Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, the "Wood" grain applique used in '67 on the floor shift console had tin metal backers/covers over the finned section of the console tops 
and the vinyl was applied directly to that.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

This is what I have. No fins. So you think I should apply the wood grain to this? The wood grain I boucht is thin like paper.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

If it's in good shape I would say yes. With it being thin material everything is gonna show. Also I would not peel it all at once, peel a small portion, set the alignment and go from there.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Spoke with a guy at Collectors auto supply today. He suggested getting an aluminum substrate to build it up. They have a nice kit which is slightly thicker.

Still mulling it over.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rick1967GTO said:


> Spoke with a guy at Collectors auto supply today. He suggested getting an aluminum substrate to build it up. They have a nice kit which is slightly thicker.
> 
> Still mulling it over.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


My opinion/suggestion.

You might consider a thin piece of plexiglass, lay the decal on top, outline, then trim using a grinder - plexiglass will grind like wood with a little melting when it gets hot (I use a die grinder with cut-off disc, but if you have a dremel with cut-off disc it should also work). Then fit to console to ensure it fits, trim where it needs if any.

Apply/roll out your decal on the plexiglass for a smooth backing, then epoxy/JB Weld to the console.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a dremel and jb weld.

How would you suggest bending it at the front? Heat? Got that too.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC the later year '67 consoles had a non-ribbed top like what you show, but don't hold me to that.
Most were just carryovers with the insert/plates added over the ribs of the '65-'66 style console top.

Either way, I see no reason to overthink this. 
The pre-cut inserts are avail, from several suppliers.
AMES offerings are shown below;


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Holy sh#t Batman. AMES has everything!

They even have a carbon fiber insert and a wood grain insert already mounted on an aluminum backer.

My credit card is smokin'.

PontiacJim. How much of a horsepower boost will I get with a carbon fiber insert? LOL


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rick1967GTO said:


> Holy sh#t Batman. AMES has everything!
> 
> They even have a carbon fiber insert and a wood grain insert already mounted on an aluminum backer.
> 
> ...


That depends on how you lay the grain - vertical or horizontal? I give it 35 HP if it is vertical/parallel with the side of the car and just a measly 7.5 HP if you put it horizontal/parallel to the rear bumper. It's all about console aerodynamics and the friction coefficient of the exhaust-to-smog ratio's. I'll offer up the algebraic logarithims some time in another post and you will clearly see this for yourself - just another one of those Pontiac secrets the Chevy guys don't have a clue about and why _*our cars*_ kick ass.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> That depends on how you lay the grain - vertical or horizontal? I give it 35 HP if it is vertical/parallel with the side of the car and just a measly 7.5 HP if you put it horizontal/parallel to the rear bumper. It's all about console aerodynamics and the friction coefficient of the exhaust-to-smog ratio's. I'll offer up the algebraic logarithims some time in another post and you will clearly see this for yourself - just another one of those Pontiac secrets the Chevy guys don't have a clue about and why _*our cars*_ kick ass.


I have yet to determine how much HP a complete console added to my car. Man.... I can feel the difference just looking at it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> I have yet to determine how much HP a complete console added to my car. Man.... I can feel the difference just looking at it.


The question is not how much HP it added, but rather, can you handle the extra HP? Sometimes its easy to go overboard with the extra HP add-ons and soon you find you have created a car pushing over 1200HP and now you have a car as wild as a black stallion on your hands and a trip to the California CHP driving school is in order so you know how to handle such HP on the street. Anything chrome adds HP real quick, so you gotta be a little conservative even when you know the car needs more of it. If you pop the hood and get blinded by the bling .......that's 800 HP right there.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> The question is not how much HP it added, but rather, can you handle the extra HP? Sometimes its easy to go overboard with the extra HP add-ons and soon you find you have created a car pushing over 1200HP and now you have a car as wild as a black stallion on your hands and a trip to the California CHP driving school is in order so you know how to handle such HP on the street. Anything chrome adds HP real quick, so you gotta be a little conservative even when you know the car needs more of it. If you pop the hood and get blinded by the bling .......that's 800 HP right there.


Thanks for the insight. Baaad65 must be off the chart lol.


----------



## Rick1967GTO (Aug 28, 2017)

Vertical it is.

Ordered the wood grain with backer from Ames. I looked at some other rides with non-wood grain. They are not but just not for me.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> That depends on how you lay the grain - vertical or horizontal? I give it 35 HP if it is vertical/parallel with the side of the car and just a measly 7.5 HP if you put it horizontal/parallel to the rear bumper. It's all about console aerodynamics and the friction coefficient of the exhaust-to-smog ratio's. I'll offer up the algebraic logarithims some time in another post and you will clearly see this for yourself - just another one of those Pontiac secrets the Chevy guys don't have a clue about and why _*our cars*_ kick ass.


You should see the virtual HP gain from a hurst dual gate in a 66 console without any cables yet. Off the charts!!


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> You should see the virtual HP gain from a hurst dual gate in a 66 console without any cables yet. Off the charts!!


And that was with the wood grain removed. Had to add 10 HP right there


----------

